# my friend smoked my clutch



## markourn (Apr 21, 2008)

He attempted to do a burnout buy pulling up the e-brake and dropping it at 5k in first. All i saw was a cloud of smoke poor out of the hood. The car drives and feels fine, the clutch grabs and doesnt slip but the smell. The smell isnt going away after two days. I smell it the most going from a dead stop or at idle. What should i do, is my clutch ****ed and will the smell go away?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Send your "friend" packing and get some enemies…I am guesing you just have residual odor from all that abuse and it should jettison in time. I may be incorrect, stay tuned for additional posts…


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

There's NO reason to use the e-brake for a burn-out. You'd have to have rocks for brains!! The e-brake locks the rear wheels, why would you want to lock the rear if you want to do a burn-out?? He must be use to FWD cars or somethin is all I can think of, and even that is if`y.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Rukee said:


> There's NO reason to use the e-brake for a burn-out. You'd have to have rocks for brains!! The e-brake locks the rear wheels, why would you want to lock the rear if you want to do a burn-out?? He must be use to FWD cars or somethin is all I can think of, and even that is if`y.


:agree I got an A4 and i NEVER do burn outs like that.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Rukee said:


> There's NO reason to use the e-brake for a burn-out. You'd have to have rocks for brains!! The e-brake locks the rear wheels, why would you want to lock the rear if you want to do a burn-out?? He must be use to FWD cars or somethin is all I can think of, and even that is if`y.


*Ya - you are 100% correct*, what was I thinking? Too much Holiday cheer & zero work. My thought was he applied the normal brakes while doing a burn with an A4...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

time to get a Monster clutch...


----------



## markourn (Apr 21, 2008)

so what do i do? Clutch isnt slipping so im not sure if its just glazed really bad or what. I hope the smell goes away, car only has 23k miles on it


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh god the "E" brake is for "E"emergency's only and will only cause trouble. Does he watch too much of Fast and the Furious? 

Just drive the car for a couple of days and dont push it. You will be able to tell if there is a major difference. 

Hey it could have been worse, like what this dumbass did. YouTube - Pontiac Firebird Smokes His Clutch

Poor car.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

markourn said:


> so what do i do? Clutch isnt slipping so im not sure if its just glazed really bad or what. I hope the smell goes away, car only has 23k miles on it


If the clutch is functioning properly, leave it alone. The smell is from the burning. It will go away in time. Smells like an electrical fire. 

The first parade I was in with the goat I had to ride the clutch a lot and mine was smelling like an electrical fire, it stank. I was afraid I damaged it but it was fine.

Cross your fingers and hope the clutch doesn't get worse. It will take some time but the smell will gradually decease. More importantly; *Keep your "friend" away from your car. *


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

:agree


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

:agree strongly.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i would bet more than likely the rear drum brake is glazed and possibly toasted. it's just made to hold the car from rolling. it doesn't have that much surface area. BTW depending on how the car is driven 23K on a stock clutch can be quite a lot. i know some that drive like grannys have gotten 60k+ out of it but i think mine lasted about 18K


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Honestly I don't know who needs to be slapped first. You or your friend? Sorry but that was just plain STUPID!


----------



## Danbuc (Nov 25, 2008)

Keep your friends AWAY from your vehicle!!! I just picked mine up last week with 16k on the stock clutch and it still feels like new, but the last owner didn't beat on it so that might explain things. I would say chances are if you let it cool down, and drove it and it's not slipping your probably ok for now. I'd be a little curious to see what the face of that flywheel looks like now though. Your friend needs a good smack upside the head. Trust NO ONE with your car!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> i would bet more than likely the rear drum brake is glazed and possibly toasted. it's just made to hold the car from rolling. it doesn't have that much surface area. BTW depending on how the car is driven 23K on a stock clutch can be quite a lot. i know some that drive like grannys have gotten 60k+ out of it but i think mine lasted about 18K


Stock clutch on a stock car should last awhile *IF* driven correctly. I've got 3x,xxx and my stock clutch and it was beat on off the showroom floor. Now that its modded it still holds well, but I don't drive like an idiot often and I use less clutch too so thats probly why I still have some life left in it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Twice now sense my restoration I've attempted to do a 1st gear burn out and upon releasing for the clutch pedal under WOT the clutch has slipped badly, so badly the rear tires didn't even roll over. It only happened the two times and I've done pleanty of burnouts sense then, but it had me worried for a bit. The motor just makes too much power! :cool


----------

